

NoSQL -- Old Wine, New Bottle - bigsassy
http://slott-softwarearchitect.blogspot.com/2010/07/nosql-old-wine-new-bottle.html

======
ergo98
What an unnecessary, vacuous entry.

~~~
silentbicycle
There's a lot of hype surrounding the "NoSQL" databases, and it really doesn't
help that they've been placed in an adversarial position. Are they good at
something, or just not SQL (* sigh of relief * )? It's too bad that branding
has taken hold - it obscures the things that make them individually
interesting. CouchDB and Tokyo Cabinet (for example) really don't have that
much in common.

I really like Redis, personally, but I also like Postgres and SQLite. They're
complementary!

